# Flippinout Traveling Axiom Hunter Review



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, my time is up with the Axiom Hunter, sad day for sure. I signed and packaged it up this morning to send out to Master Sling on Monday. Try as I might, I was only able to get one kill with it. I had a few other hits and a few piles of feathers to show for my efforts but just didn't get the perfect shots I wanted.

To say Nathan makes a quality slingshot would be an understatement. Not only beautiful to behold but functional beyond expectations. As soon as you grip it, your confidence in it's capability exceeds that of others you have held and shot. Over the last year I have spent countless hours shooting Nathan's Omega that I purchased at the ECST, thousands of shots and never had a doubt that misses were my fault not that of the slingshot. I can't say the same for some others I have made or bought. It along with my wonderful ETS's are my everyday go to shooters.

The Axiom with a slightly narrower throat than the Omega and an improved grip, handles the Double Thera Gold without any hand discomfort during the draw or after the shot. To anyone wishing to have a very comfortable slingshot and one that is bulletproof in it's construction I can highly recommend one of Nathans amazing creations.

Thanks to Flippinout for the opportunity to have, if only for a short time, this outstanding piece of craftsmanship.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review Philly! I am glad you could break it in properly in the field


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

I cant wait for it to get here! Thanks MS


----------

